# Help! I think ligaments are gone, but....



## Natermotor (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, I have a Nigerian x Pygmy goat that is 2 days early from her due date. Her ligs have been softening up at a steady rate, her udder is filled. My question is...... If I can feel the sides of her tail and almost slip my hand under her spine, will it be 24 hours? Trying to decide if I need to stay home from school tomorrow of Thursday..

Thanks, 

Nate

onder:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She sounds imminent. I would stay home from school.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My FF this year delivered on her day 145...my 5th freshener went on 144, if her udder has changed significantly in the last few hours, she'll likely go very soon. My 2nd freshener this year seemed "ok" to me before I left for work at 7 am, her udder was full and I figured it would be an early evening delivery...nope! Hubby called me at work to say she didn't look right and it took me just 4 minutes to get home...she had delivered her single boy not long before my hubby called me. She's your doe, only you know her well enough to decide and if your gut feeling says theres something up, there likely is. Don't second guess yourself...if you find yourself doing that then it's best to stay with her.


----------



## Natermotor (Jan 31, 2011)

Decided to stay home from school today... Hope they are born because I won't be able to tomorrow. Her udder does seem to be getting bigger, and she's pacing around the yard. She goes into the shed to eat a tiny amount of food, then comes right out and paces around to yard.

Thoughts?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what day is she on per the due date Lin gave you? 

She just sounds uncomfortable


----------



## Natermotor (Jan 31, 2011)

Today is day 143. I cannot feel any logs at all, but this is my first time so. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

How is she doing now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Natermotor (Jan 31, 2011)

Nothing yet.....

Her udder is still the same. She seems to not be as friendly. Still lying down and getting up. Still pacing. Not eating as much as she was. 

For the iodine... Do I put it on right after they're born or like and hour after?

If discharge comes out, how long until birth? No discharge yet, just wanna know.

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds to be contracting ...this can take a while.... but keep a close eye on her....



> For the iodine... Do I put it on right after they're born or like and hour after?


 After momma is done kidding.... :wink:



> If discharge comes out, how long until birth? No discharge yet, just wanna know.


 If it is a long amber clear tube looking thing...it won't be long.... they do have a discharge... long before they kid.... So you really can't put a time frame on discharge.... :wink:


----------



## Natermotor (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I have a baby monitor so that I can hear them tonight. I won't be able to stay home from school tomorrow, so I hope she has her kids tonight or after school tomorrow!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for a healthy kidding and that you can be there for her..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Natermotor (Jan 31, 2011)

She's in labor. Got to go get more straw.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies soon...... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to hear an update!!!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

:leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Please do tell us what she had -- Im interested in knowing if any of them have moonspots


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Update!  Update!


----------



## Natermotor (Jan 31, 2011)

She had him late last night. One pure white nigerian x pygmy buckling!!  :leap: :clap: :hi5: So excited...

Here he is!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute ...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

He is ADORABLE!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Very very Cute!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay! He's a cutie! Are you going to keep him or sell him. Also, does he have a name? :wink:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Aaaah! I love those tiny babies. I want a pygmy just to have tiny, cute babies!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I want to hold him!


----------

